# Consulta sobre Layout Plus de Orcad



## Lloyder (Mar 19, 2007)

Buenas, estoy organizando las pistas de un proyecto y me gustaria que tierra fuera el plano entero del circuito dejando solamente un pequeño espacio seguido para las pistas. Alguien que use o trabaje con este programa sabe alguna manera automática de hacer eso?

No estoy muy acostumbrado a usar el Layout Plus, si conocéis algun otro que sea más intuitivo o que vosotros creáis mejor en ese aspecto podríais indicármelo? ¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## davori69 (Mar 19, 2007)

No acabo de entender exactamente lo que quieres decir o hacer, si me explicas un poco mas eso de hacer el plano entero masa y dejar un pequeña parte para rutar? es eso lo que quieres rutar en un plano intermedio que se supone que es de masa?


----------



## Lloyder (Mar 20, 2007)

GRACIAS    lo que quería decir es hacer que la pista de tierra (masa) ocupe toda la superficie restante del circuito, es decir, que ocupe toda la parte restante que le queda a la placa a parte de las pistas. Se pueden agrandar las esquinas de las pistas pero no consigo afinar bien toto el plano o superficie. Mi pregunta sería si existe alguna forma directa de hacer que tal pista ocupe toda la superfice restante de la placa sin tener que hacerlo manualmente.
GRACIAS!!


----------

